# ACMT Exam style



## TLR_Mart (May 31, 2011)

Hello all!

I'm new to the Mac scene, in pretty much every way possible. I have over 15 years of experience with PCs, and am certified for many different companies (Dell, Toshiba, Lenovo, HP, etc.) hardware wise. A+, MCP XP, etc.. 

My employer has the chance to be an Apple service center, and I'm the lucky one who gets to fiddle with new and exciting stuff. I just went thru all the GSX training, and I have one question that I haven't found in the forums:

Are the questions all multiple choice? 

I'll be doing the exams thru Prometric. It's been a long time since I've had to do an exam there, and I'm kinda hoping that I don't have to "explain" an answer, since I've powered thru the GSX training. Chances are my brain is full of stuff that'll be triggered by seeing the multiple choice answers 

I imagine there are a few of you here who have done the ACMT 

Thanks for all responses in advance!

Marty


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

It is, multiple choice.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

Yup, all multiple choice. No more than five possible answers per question. For ACMT, there are two exams: a software exam (which I've found a little trickier than the standard Mac OS X 10.6 Support Essentials exam) and a hardware exam (which absolutely requires you to pass two sections, ESD and CRT). Most people do well on the hardware exam, as the content is typically used in a repair-person's daily job. The software exam surprises a lot of folks with how in-depth it is.


----------



## TLR_Mart (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the answers! I think I'm stressing out way more than I should about these exams. It's just that my experience with Macs dates waaaaay back to two weeks ago (!!) and now I'm off to exams with a head full of new stuff. 

I'm not too worried about the hardware since it's pretty much the same logical stuff I do day to day, but I just have to remember that I have to answer how Apple wants me to answer 

The software is what's irking me, but since it's multiple choice (and I don't have to write out any answers), I'm sure that it's all going to click well.

Thanks again!


----------

